

Pebble Time is now the most-funded Kickstarter ever - yatoomy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/03/pebble-time-is-now-the-most-funded-kickstarter-project-ever/

======
thomasfl
Now somebody needs to add a kickstarter project with an e-paper laptop! Normal
backlit laptop monitors distracts you, keeps you awake at night, and drains
your battery fast.

